# Sunshine Golden Rescue / Event in Avon, CT?



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

I'm hoping to go!! --I am supposed to be working SAT's that day, but I'd like to fit both in if possible.

I am a volunteer with Sunshine Rescue group...


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Where in CT is Avon? When I picked up _Vanilla_ (Lenore) in Putnam I was so surprised how easy it was to get to!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Avon is beautiful! I love Avon Old Farms... What is this event? Time? Any details?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Isn't Avon near Stratford?


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Jud said:


> Isn't Avon near Stratford?


 
No, Avon is near Farmington which isn't far from Hartford. Actually the kennel is pretty much on the Farmington/Avon line.

I am planning to be there! I am not sure who of our dogs will be making an appearance.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I think the Rescue is in Bristol, Connectictut.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Jud said:


> I think the Rescue is in Bristol, Connectictut.


i'm sorry, i'm a bit confused - which Rescue?


and, a link to the event details - 

Avon Boarding for your Pet!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Are you bringing a Lab Patty? I remember the last time you did, it was adopted!!!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Avon is beautiful! I love Avon Old Farms... What is this event? Time? Any details?


Here's a link.

http://www.sunshinegoldenrescue.com/PetCare.pdf


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> Are you bringing a Lab Patty? I remember the last time you did, it was adopted!!!


yes. originally i thought i'd have Schindler, but it turns out he's been adopted (yeah!). they plan on assigning us dogs the thursday before. i'll most likely pick one up who's in boarding and bring them.

each of the labs i've escorted to events has been adopted right away. i guess i'm a good salesman! and, i could have taken them all myself. it's amazing how attached you can get in such a short time!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> I'm hoping to go!! --I am supposed to be working SAT's that day, but I'd like to fit both in if possible.
> 
> I am a volunteer with Sunshine Rescue group...


 
I'll drive Christi!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

How about this for an advertisement? This is Vanilla (petfinder name- Lenore) my foster from Labs4Rescue. I've had her a little longer than a week and she has come a long way from the frightened little girl that I picked up from transport to the relaxed girl snoozing in the back yard with Biscuit keeping lookout :. Sorry, pictures are HUGE!

*Petfinder picture:*










*First day at my house:*










*Relaxing in the sun:*


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

she looks so tiny next to your Golden! 

and, isn't she a failed foster yet?


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

She is *very* tiny...even smaller than my other lab, who is also very small for her breed. She probably will be a "failed foster"  . They are giving me a week or so to decide. She and Biscuit have had to work some things out but other than that they get along great :smooch: , as you can see in the picture. I'm changing her name to "Ember" (just trying it out for now  , all the names that I had picked out were for a blonde dog) and I have called the puppy breeder to cancel the puppy that I was supposed to get on June 2.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'll be keeping an eye out for goldens to look for you guys!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Faith's mommy said:


> i'll be keeping an eye out for goldens to look for you guys!


Will you be able to take pictures an then post them here? I looked at the map and it's a pretty far drive for me  . How many dogs goldens and/or labs do they expect to have there?


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i'll be keeping an eye out for goldens to look for you guys!


I'm working SAT's (I'm at work right now) so I will not make it there today by the time I get out of here.

Having said that, I know other members of our group (Sunshine) will be there. We are also going to have some of our goldens there who are looking to be adopted. Should be a great event and hopefully will lead to more adoptions!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

and, sorry, there was no way for me to be able to take photos. Sheena was a handful.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> and, sorry, there was no way for me to be able to take photos. Sheena was a handful.


Did you see any Sunshine dogs there?

I'm sure you were too busy with your own to notice, but I know some were there. 

I hope everyone had a good time and that it raised awareness about rescuing!


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i did see some of the sunshine dogs - may-be Freddy? and there were a few others, but i forget their names.

it was a nice event, but it's brutal hot out there today. most of the dogs were very uncomfortable and sort of cranky!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Faith's mommy said:


> i did see some of the sunshine dogs - may-be Freddy? and there were a few others, but i forget their names.
> 
> it was a nice event, but it's brutal hot out there today. most of the dogs were very uncomfortable and sort of cranky!


Ferris, Forest, Sophie? I think they were going to be there, I can't remember who else!


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

I got to meet Patty!!! So excited! It was a great day - hot as heck, but we met so many terrific people! Ferris, Forest, Buddy the Wonder Dog, and our special needs puppy Rusty were all there to meet and greet. Ferris was ADOPTED too!!! An approved family came to meet him and it was clear - LOVE CONNECTION!

It was really a fun day for us and for the dogs!


----------



## Chaucer and Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I got to meet Patty!!! So excited! It was a great day - hot as heck, but we met so many terrific people! Ferris, Forest, Buddy the Wonder Dog, and our special needs puppy Rusty were all there to meet and greet. Ferris was ADOPTED too!!! An approved family came to meet him and it was clear - LOVE CONNECTION!
> 
> It was really a fun day for us and for the dogs!


 
Thanks for sharing. We all here were wondering how it went. If you have any more to share, we'd love to hear.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

yes, i met Lisa!  we have figured out that both Faith & Petey are from Alabama and around the same age, as well as looking identical. pretty freaky if they were littermates!

and, may-be it was Ferris that Sheena sniffed at and wagged at a bit!


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I got to meet Patty!!! So excited! It was a great day - hot as heck, but we met so many terrific people! Ferris, Forest, Buddy the Wonder Dog, and our special needs puppy Rusty were all there to meet and greet. Ferris was ADOPTED too!!! An approved family came to meet him and it was clear - LOVE CONNECTION!
> 
> It was really a fun day for us and for the dogs!


Sounds wonderful! I'm so sorry I had to work SAT's and missed this awesome event... 

I'm so happy for Ferris though, Congratulations you beautiful boy! I've been watching him and wondering what lucky family would get to take him home. Thanks for the good news Lisa.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

*It's been AGES!!!!!!*

Hi! I haven't been on here in probably months! But Christi, I wanted you to know that I was at the event on Saturday. I met Ferris and his new family and they were so great with him! He is one sweet boy! He loves to carry huge toys in his mouth! 

I am fostering Rusty, our medical case. 8 months old, severe degenerative heart disease and hip dysplasia (this has not been "officially" diagnosed, but you can tell by the way he moves). He's thin, extremely lacking on muscle tone, and tires very, very easily. He never got to enjoy being a puppy. He's starting to learn now, and can play with Mister while lying on the ground. And he now picks up shoes and takes them places to chew on them. He'll fetch a tennis ball from about a foot away, but would prefer to play with it with his paws so he doesn't have to stand up. It's all quite sad, but he's a very sweet boy. 

I also had Mister up in CT with me and he was such a good boy! Unfortunately, people kept asking if he was up for adoption! I wish you could've been there! 

Maybe I'll post some pics of my recent fosters on here. I got a new camera for Christmas and it's been working really nicely for me. 

How's Shamy? And what are you doing for the summer? Has he been swimming yet? 

Lisa's Buddy is such a sweetie! What a kisser! I can see why she has a soft spot for those golden oldies! Rusty is like having a golden oldie.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

gold'nchocolate said:


> How about this for an advertisement? This is Vanilla (petfinder name- Lenore) my foster from Labs4Rescue. I've had her a little longer than a week and she has come a long way from the frightened little girl that I picked up from transport to the relaxed girl snoozing in the back yard with Biscuit keeping lookout :. Sorry, pictures are HUGE!
> 
> *Petfinder picture:*
> 
> ...


Cathy,

HI!!!! I think you meant you've had her about a month now? I was thinking about you as I was driving home on Sat evening because I had sort of expected to be back later and thought, hmmm, I have some free time, maybe I'll stop by MA. But it's really not on the way. BUT, I do plan on coming up for a Sunshine thingee on the 24th, and perhaps since school will be out, the family will come and my hubby will work for a couple days in Hudson. I'd love to come visit!!! 

I went to the Labs-4-Rescue booth and asked about you and if you had officially adopted Vanilla/Lenore/Ember... but the girl (Heather?) had no idea. 

I also did a home visit while I was up there and boy, whoever said the mountains around Avon are beautiful is right! I want to live there!!! E-mail me! (I've been so busy - VBS again, the Rust Bucket, serious kid issues, not so serious kid issues (that still FEEL serious), and all the usual stuff....) I still owe my sister and two good friends e-mails, and I'm here instead! I just feel more comfortable around dog people!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

Karen,
Where in MA is the Sunshine event going to be? 

Vanilla has been here 3-1/2 weeks and, yes, she is officially adopted. I tried to change her name to something more appropriate for a black dog but my kids were upset about any changes and said that they want her to be "Vanilla"...so she is now Vanilla and she even recognizes her name. I am amazed at how she has relaxed and made herself right at home in just 3 wks. She was so scared and timid when she arrived here by transport from Louisiana. That's a long trip!!!!

Does she look comfortable to you...she dug this hole and loves to relax in it.


----------

